# Newbie



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all, had lots of VAG cars( mk1&mk2 gti's,polo g40,rs6,b5 s4,vr6, tt qs etc. Was looking for a R32(could not find a nice non blue one) so after having a drive in my brothers (neilc) tt v6,decided to look for one. I brought a standard avus silver v6 with blue leather and sat nav about a month ago.
More photos to follow after the car has been cleaned for the first time!

[album][/album]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark.c, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Love Avus silver 8) Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome mate  I hear you have some mods in mind


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro  Get some more pics up today when Lee has valeted it for you.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

HiMark, welcome to the forum


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I started uprating the car after a week of ownership,as it didnt handle to my liking. Much better now!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome mark, nice car


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... welcome to the forum Mark, car looks ace- and I'm not even going to hold it against you that you are closely related to Neil (everyone has a cross to bear!)  ... looking forward to seeing more pics of the car- and watching it evolve ...


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Cheers Blue Bandit,car has evolved a lot already(only had it a month) Only picked car up from Neil [smiley=argue.gif] today after valeting :lol: ,will take some shots 2mrow.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great colour choice Mark.C 
but I would say that :roll:

Welcome
Peter


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Dolomite rules :lol: Avus looks like a washed out blue :wink:


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

John Major Grey more like! :lol:


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Not quite the Blue Rinse I had in mind.... :!:










with a hint of lilac perhaps
:lol: :lol:

Peter


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Car cleaned now  ,cheers Neil(teaboy) and Lee.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice knob :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Nice knob :wink:


... I must admit I couldn't stop looking at it!- it's quite big isn't it? ...
... you must polish it _a lot_ by the look of it ...
... I've got a big black one like it- but I haven't managed to fit it in yet ...


----------

